# Threads on cleaning sillosocks?



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

Is there any threads on here for cleaning sillosocks? If not whats everyones opinion? I've been cleaning for a week now, one by one by one, wetting em down with warm water and soap then scrubbing and rinsing. its getting old haha, need some better ideas......


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Car wash?


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

Gentle wash, not lookin to blow em away professor


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> If not whats everyones opinion?


you're wasting your time. Unless you literally have them caked with mud, I see no need to wash them.

Alex


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I somtimes wonder if a dirty spread doesnt work better than a new one.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

goosegrinder said:


> > If not whats everyones opinion?
> 
> 
> you're wasting your time. Unless you literally have them caked with mud, I see no need to wash them.
> ...


What he said.


----------

